# Physical Traits women like?



## proudwidaddy

What physical traits do you ladies go for?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Physical traits women like....................in men?

Taller than me when I'm in heels, dark hair, not too flabby or too skinny, a nice smile, clean cut.....................................no back hair please, 

But he needs confidence, wit and a good personality to go with his physical appearance


----------



## anna garret 01

broad shoulders, and a great smile...


----------



## FirstYearDown

Height is very important for most women. Before I was a wife, I rarely dated men less than 5'8.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Every woman is different, but all women want a man they can respect. A woman will not find you physically attractive if she thinks you are not a strong man who can tackle challenges and be a leader. That doesn't mean you have to run the show, but that she knows she can lean on you when times get tough. 

Other than that, you have to ask her. My sister likes shorter men, so I have to disagree with the other posts. I prefer men who are about 6 feet tall and skinny. Bulked up men with huge muscles are a turn off for me, as it just looks unnatural. So, every woman is different.


----------



## colotnk

ebp123 said:


> Every woman is different, but all women want a man they can respect. A woman will not find you physically attractive if she thinks you are not a strong man who can tackle challenges and be a leader. That doesn't mean you have to run the show, but that she knows she can lean on you when times get tough.
> 
> Other than that, you have to ask her. My sister likes shorter men, so I have to disagree with the other posts. I prefer men who are about 6 feet tall and skinny. Bulked up men with huge muscles are a turn off for me, as it just looks unnatural. So, every woman is different.


Agreed 100%. I would say that I like athletic and muscular guys. But looking back at my dating history, I've mostly been with chubby but book-smart men. In my case, my action speaks louder than words. 

To me, it's all about how a man carries himself. My husband walks with a limp and is bald prematurely. But he is one of the most confident men I know. Why shouldn't he? He has a great sense of humor, is very intelligent and eloquent with words. He's also highly successful, and a good husband. I adore him just the way he is, including how he looks. Don't I wish he'd be more physically attractive? Sure I do. But only if he keeps all the other good qualities


----------



## southbound

I'm a guy, an i suppose we guys are notorious for being attracted to the physical aspect of women; however, i never had any specific characteristics that was a "must"; It was always an individual thing to me. For me, something just clicked or it didn't. Oh sure, I might make a general list, but they wouldn't hold up. For example, I would probably say that I'm not attracted to women who are extremely overweight; however, I work with a lady who is 5'5" and probably weighs close to 200, but I think she is very attractive. I can't explain it, she just is. 


I know a woman who is 6'2" and single. If her thing is to have a man taller than her, that is going to narrow the field considerably. So I'm wondering; for those who seem to like specific things, is it a deal breaker if they don't have them. For instance, if you like six foot guys and a guy is great in every way, but he's 5'9", is that a definite no?


----------



## FirstYearDown

Well, I still dated a few short men despite my preference. They attracted me for different reasons. 

I used the "most" qualifier because I realize that not EVERY woman loves tall men. 

The only absolute dealbreaker I had was no beanpoles. I am not attracted to tall and bony men. I like some muscles and a little bit extra fat; about 6' and 200+ lbs.


----------



## Prodigal

For some reason, I've always been involved with men who had neatly-trimmed, well-maintained moustaches. Go figure. It's not that I think facial hair looks good on all guys, but it just seems to have turned out that way for me.

Clean nails, nicely trimmed. NO nail biting - ick! I like a man who has some hair on his chest, but definitely not the apeman hair-on-the-back.

Height is no big deal; I've dated short men and tall men. Good grooming is important to me.


----------



## that_girl

anna garret 01 said:


> broad shoulders, and a great smile...


OMG yes. Hubs has the BEST shoulders and smile *swoon*.

I also love hands...strong hands 

And not too tall...maybe a couple inches taller than me. I'm 5'6" and always dated tall men (over 6 feet) and hated it. Hubs is 5'8" and i LOVE it. Eye to eye  I still wear my 6 inch heels and we don't give a crap. OBVIOUSLY people can see i'm not normally that height lol. 

I also love the way a man carries himself. It's super sexy when a man stands tall, looks sure of himself and smiles at random people walking by.

Hubs is my ideal man. His body is perfect to me...a latino soccer body. YUMMM-O!


----------



## a14sha

A great smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl

I like tall men with broad shoulders and big, strong, calloused hands.

All the physical traits my husband has. :smthumbup:


----------



## Coffee Amore

southbound said:


> So I'm wondering; for those who seem to like specific things, is it a deal breaker if they don't have them. For instance, if you like six foot guys and a guy is great in every way, but he's 5'9", is that a definite no?


I'm flexible about some things and others are non-negotiable. I'm not going to find someone obese attractive no matter how great their personality. However, if a guy is 5'8" that's not a dealbreaker. Now 5'0" is a dealbreaker...


----------



## CLucas976

I generally prefer a guy who can reach the top shelf for me. I loathe obesity, but don't mind extra fluff and well I have to think a guys face is relatively "pretty" in some way.

I am honestly so weird about what and who I find attractive I can't think of any specific trait that I look for physically. except that I can't handle obesity. i mean, my ex is 6'4" and weighed 250lbs. I don't even mind body hair, just particular about pubic hair


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I personally like what's on the inside vs the outside. I like a kind, gentle, honest man. I have the whole package with my husband. Physical appearance is not that important as far as traits go. Great hygiene and personality is a must!

I'm not one to judge on looks, I don't like it when others do either. Most people can not help the way they look for the most part. You can only control certain things like weight, hair, clothing style. Most people do not have the money to change their appearance either. My husband is obsessed over hygiene. He's a germaphobic and keeps very clean. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband has blue eyes that I want to dive into.

I agree with the hair on the chest thing. Facial hair is okay as long as it is trimmed.

When I was single, I was only attracted to *richly dark skinned *black men. 

I have always loved my white guys very pale; must be opposites attracting.


----------



## mikeydread1982

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband has blue eyes that I want to dive into.
> 
> I agree with the hair on the chest thing. Facial hair is okay as long as it is trimmed.
> 
> When I was single, I was only attracted to *richly dark skinned *black men.
> 
> I have always loved my white guys very pale; must be opposites attracting.


It's funny you say the richly dark skin thing. What is it about lighter complexion black guys that isn't appealing? I always notice that in interracial relationships, they go for the darkest of the dark. lol. I'm Jamaican and Cuban, so I have the caramel, latino complexion. And my wife is Jamaican and Chinese, so she's lighter than I am. Just found that interesting.


----------



## heartsbeating

southbound said:


> I'm a guy, an i suppose we guys are notorious for being attracted to the physical aspect of women; however, i never had any specific characteristics that was a "must"; It was always an individual thing to me. For me, something just clicked or it didn't. Oh sure, I might make a general list, but they wouldn't hold up. For example, I would probably say that I'm not attracted to women who are extremely overweight; however, I work with a lady who is 5'5" and probably weighs close to 200, but I think she is very attractive. I can't explain it, she just is.
> 
> 
> I know a woman who is 6'2" and single. If her thing is to have a man taller than her, that is going to narrow the field considerably. So I'm wondering; for those who seem to like specific things, is it a deal breaker if they don't have them. For instance, if you like six foot guys and a guy is great in every way, but he's 5'9", is that a definite no?


I'd say it's the same for some women - just as you feel it's an individual thing, there will be women who are the same way.  Because you mentioned height, it made me think to my friend - she's a model, absolutely gorgeous, about 6" (maybe taller), and married to a man about 5"4. You won't know unless you go for it.


----------



## FirstYearDown

mikeydread1982 said:


> It's funny you say the richly dark skin thing. What is it about lighter complexion black guys that isn't appealing? I always notice that in interracial relationships, they go for the darkest of the dark. lol. I'm Jamaican and Cuban, so I have the caramel, latino complexion. And my wife is Jamaican and Chinese, so she's lighter than I am. Just found that interesting.


I never liked the arrogance that I saw in light skinned black men. They bought into the whole "lighter is better" nonsense passed down from slavery. I also find dark skin very sensual.

The west indian men I have met only liked brownin (I'm sure you know what that means. ) or Asian women. It is so sad that blacks have not yet learned to embrace dark skin. Many Jamaicans still believe that only light skinned women are attractive. Would you have married your wife if she was as dark as Blair Underwood? I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing you would not have been interested in a darker woman. Feel free to correct that assumption if it is wrong.

Interestingly, my husband is as white as it gets, yet he finds my dark skin majestic and gorgeous. Too bad my black brothers couldn't see that.


----------



## bellamaxjoy

Hands stong working hands. And my hubs in his leather and riding boots, yum


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I just like a thin man with good character... I don't care for too many muscles, even some 6packs look like they buldge too much, I like a flat chest, a flat stomach, some guys build themselves up so much they look like they have boobs, and their arms are the size of my thighs, just ruins it for me. Too muscular just doesn't work for me....or too hairy. 

I am admittedly visual, I like to get excited about a man's body. What can I say. But without good character and shared dreams, wants, and enjoyments, & a love for being together , a family type man - it would all fall to the ground. I don't care how much a man makes, so long as he is responsible with what he earns, a blue collar worker who gets dirty every day works for me just fine. A handy man is a turn on. 

What turns my head if I am on a beach is guys who look like this -but ya know ...I could be their mother and it is all very silly...but oh this is Hotness in the 1st degree -for me. Always turns my head -even though I always knew these are not the type you marry. I did get my husband to grow his hair a little long in his youth - probably why he never got hired for a computer job back then. Oh the things we do for love!


----------



## sinnister

What? No morbidly obese, smelly guys that mean well?

I'm dissapointed in you ladies. Tsk tsk.


----------



## luckycardinal

I like the "nerdy" type - I like guys who wear glasses and dress kind of hipster. Other than that, I am much more concerned about them being a good person than what they look like. I don't care about height - I prefer someone who is not too tall, actually.


----------



## 2sick

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband has blue eyes that I want to dive into.
> 
> I agree with the hair on the chest thing. Facial hair is okay as long as it is trimmed.
> 
> When I was single, I was only attracted to *richly dark skinned *black men.
> 
> I have always loved my white guys very pale; must be opposites attracting.


YUMMY to both!!! OOPS NO PICTURES!!! LOVE BOTH of these actors!!!


----------



## FirstYearDown

I know, right? 

Blair and Chris have the power to ruin my marriage. I would gladly sleep with both of them if they asked.:rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

FirstYearDown said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Blair and Chris have the power to ruin my marriage. I would gladly sleep with both of them if they asked.:rofl:


This is funny, my 14 yr old son is terribly disturbed that his GF is near in love with .>>>










.....she has a poster of him shirtless in her room, he is telling me how he just doesn't like it ! I just started :rofl: ... I had to have a talk with him ...about his mother... Heck I was so into John Cougar Mellencamp back in his "Hurts so good " days ... I drug his dad on a little vacation to his small home town , we camped out in a tent for a few days, it was alot of fun, got a picture in front of the Pink House he gave away.... I've forever had crushes on famous rockers, movie stars... it comes & it goes, I think that is so very very normal really.... just means our heart is pumping. His dad never cared I was like that, not sure why my son is so bothered. He's even been told he looks like this twight star -but not as PUMPED up, so now he wants to work on a 6 pack - bulk up...... compitition to the poster hanging in her room. ha ha


----------



## proudwidaddy

I guess I'm a little worried because I had been with my wife for 11 years. I have a hairy chest, and while she liked it I'm worried what others will think. Also, I have a little hair on my back, nothing like an ape or anything. I guess I'm still just realing from the whole divorce thing, that I feel like the only person that will ever find me attractive is my wife. I hate that she makes me feel like that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

proudwidaddy said:


> I guess I'm a little worried because I had been with my wife for 11 years. I have a hairy chest, and while she liked it I'm worried what others will think. Also, I have a little hair on my back, nothing like an ape or anything. I guess I'm still just realing from the whole divorce thing, that I feel like the only person that will ever find me attractive is my wife. I hate that she makes me feel like that.


There is alot of women who like a hairy chest, my single Gf's like em' bald with a hairy chest, where I like the hair on the head & no hair on the chest. I think it all works out, be what you are, just get your body in the best shape it can be , smell nice, dress to kill , learn good communication skills & put yourself out there. I feel their are far more women looking for serious relationships than men. 

This is kind of a funny movie to watch about a husband/father loosing his wife in midlife , and how the Playboy teaches him the rules of attraction ... worth a rent ...

Official Crazy, Stupid, Love Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Coffee Amore

proudwidaddy said:


> I guess I'm a little worried because I had been with my wife for 11 years. I have a hairy chest, and while she liked it I'm worried what others will think. Also, I have a little hair on my back, nothing like an ape or anything. I guess I'm still just realing from the whole divorce thing, that I feel like the only person that will ever find me attractive is my wife. I hate that she makes me feel like that.


If you're referring to my post, I was being facetious about the back hair. 

Crazy, Stupid Love is funny...watch it. 

You'll do fine. Be confident and kind, dress in clothes that aren't too young or old for your age, maintain a normal weight and smell good.


----------



## chillymorn

the size of your................














wallet


----------



## FirstYearDown

Love can look past the chest and back hair.

My husband has lots of chest hair and I think it is so virile.


----------



## Pandakiss

i like broad could have played college football shoulders, long arms-so i feel really wrapped up in his arms, im 5'1in, so close to 6ft, but too tall [ think me and shaqs wife are the same height].

i cannot stand small hands on a guy..it must feel like getting felt up by a kindergartner....and feet size does matter...again like the hands, if you can fit in my shoes, my jeans, my coat...then we will NEVER have sex.

i dont mind a musclar frame, but not like a workout freak..and weight like you eat good, not fast food weight.

my husband is between 5'10in-5'12in, long arms, very long legs, big shoulders, great hands, and if he grew his hair out, it is almost as soft as mine.


----------



## memyselfandi

ebp123 pretty much said it for the most part!!

I love a great smile!! My man has the best smile in the world and I love to see it!!

Soft eyes...again, my man has the softest kindest eyes in the world!!

A great laugh and a quick wit!! Sometimes my man makes me laugh til my stomach hurts. He's the strong silent type so sometimes he doesn't have to say a word..he just has this eyebrow thing that he does where he raises one and I know exactly what he's thinking...he won't laugh..but I do!!


----------



## heartsbeating

SA posted a picture of the actor from Twilight, related to her son's girlfriend ........and I have to say, I know I'm getting old when it's the DAD in films that catch my eye now. I will risk public humiliation to admit that I went to see the first movie with girlfriends. Even at my age, a couple of them were talking about the young actors. I was amazed. Didn't anyone notice the actor that played the father in that film? Billy Burke. Meeooww!!!!

And no, I'm not a Twilight fan.

I do crush on physical traits of actors and rock stars like SA too. lol @ Sebastian Bach. I had a mini-crush on him back in the day too. Hands have been mentioned in this thread. I do have a weakness for musician hands and veins. No, I'm not a vampire. But I like when veins pop up slightly in a musician's hands with playing guitar or piano. I can't explain it. I went to a small gig of one of my current fave musicians. He is covered in tats, very thinly built but with muscle tone, and he has this vein that pops out in the side of his neck when he sings with gusto. 

Does hubs have veins that pop out? No. Does he play an instrument? No. Do I find him sexy as hell? YES. He has bow-legs that I find incredibly sexy. I can't explain that either. I think I'm drawn to the details.


----------



## heartsbeating

proudwidaddy said:


> I guess I'm a little worried because I had been with my wife for 11 years. I have a hairy chest, and while she liked it I'm worried what others will think. Also, I have a little hair on my back, nothing like an ape or anything. I guess I'm still just realing from the whole divorce thing, that I feel like the only person that will ever find me attractive is my wife. I hate that she makes me feel like that.


oh don't even worry about that!


----------



## mikeydread1982

FirstYearDown said:


> I never liked the arrogance that I saw in light skinned black men. They bought into the whole "lighter is better" nonsense passed down from slavery. I also find dark skin very sensual.
> 
> The west indian men I have met only liked brownin (I'm sure you know what that means. ) or Asian women. It is so sad that blacks have not yet learned to embrace dark skin. Many Jamaicans still believe that only light skinned women are attractive. Would you have married your wife if she was as dark as Blair Underwood? I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing you would not have been interested in a darker woman. Feel free to correct that assumption if it is wrong.
> 
> Interestingly, my husband is as white as it gets, yet he finds my dark skin majestic and gorgeous. Too bad my black brothers couldn't see that.


I am not more attracted to any one ethnicity than another. I am very attracted to dark skinned women, they just never seem to respond. I found it discouraging. So stopped trying. lol. And I usually like my woman wth a nice shape, which Asian women typically lack, so never dated a full asian, half, sure. Most of my friends still in Jamaica are with dark skin women. I think the ones that "only" go for one thing are insecure about some thing. I just love women, period. As long as she carries herself well, is funny, and can stimulate me intellectually, i'm putty. Oh, and butt over boobs all day. lol.


----------



## mikeydread1982

FirstYearDown said:


> Love can look past the chest and back hair.
> 
> My husband has lots of chest hair and I think it is so virile.



I find it funny when women say they hate when a "man" has body hair. Not saying some manscaping is not in order, but going full shaven, doesn't that feel like 2 women rubbing together? My wife loves my chest and stomach hair, it's not overwhelming though.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

mikeydread1982 said:


> I find it funny when women say they hate when a "man" has body hair. Not saying some manscaping is not in order, but going full shaven, doesn't that feel like 2 women rubbing together? My wife loves my chest and stomach hair, it's not overwhelming though.


I wouldn't say the word is "hate", that is much too strong. 

It is accually a blessing I feel the way I do....cause my husband has as much hair on his chest as a Charly Brown christmas tree has needles, he is a lower test guy. I love the fact at nearing 50, he has no sign of any baldness either.. 

It is :rofl:.... I recall when I was about 13, Me & my best friend were near arguing , getting a little loud even - it was about Paul Stanley from Kiss...she LOVED him.. and I was making all kinds of faces, saying YUCK, how can you stand all that hair on his chest... even then it turned me off. She went on to marry a more muscular guy with ....you guessed it, a naturally hairy chest. 

It even seems NATURE drives our attraction preferences somehow.....some say opposites attract (in temperment anyway)...in our marriage -this is VERY TRUE..... I'm the extrovert, he is the introvert.... I have always had a thing for the quieter shy guys ..... I never cared for the popular Jocks in school, I always had crushes (kept them to myself) either on the long haired burn outs or the geeky bookwormish smart guys...My husband was somewhere inbetween those 2. 

There is very little to shave on him ... I do love some facial stubble though & a trimmed mustache -but never a beard. . For my personal tastes, he is my cup if java- without even having to get the razor out -below his neck anyway.


----------



## k-ci

I LOVE LOVE LOVE A pair of strong sexy shoulders on a man, dont know why, and a good size.... well ya know, that is very important.. sorry to those who dont but to each his own right? If you mean personality sweet and manly (who can do things around the house and take care of you).


----------



## sisters359

It doesn't matter what anyone "likes," because attraction is sooooo much more complex than this! (well, for women, at least, based on my experience talking with my galpals). 

It also doesn't matter b/c "women" like very different things, as far as looks go. Taste is pretty individualized. Yeah, some guys have looks that appeal to a lot of women (Brad, George) but I can meet a guy with incredible good looks and not be attracted to him--even if I think he is gorgeous. One of my best friends in high school was incredibly handsome, and all the other girls wanted to date him, and I was never, ever even slightly attracted, not even before I knew him well enough to know he was a big knucklehead.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Pandakiss said:


> i like broad could have played college football shoulders, long arms-so i feel really wrapped up in his arms, im 5'1in, so close to 6ft, but too tall [ think me and shaqs wife are the same height].
> 
> i cannot stand small hands on a guy..it must feel like getting felt up by a kindergartner....and feet size does matter...again like the hands, if you can fit in my shoes, my jeans, my coat...then we will NEVER have sex.
> 
> i dont mind a musclar frame, but not like a workout freak..and weight like you eat good, not fast food weight.
> 
> my husband is between 5'10in-5'12in, long arms, very long legs, big shoulders, great hands, and if he grew his hair out, it is almost as soft as mine.


Amen! No tiny guys for me. I would never want a man so small that I could kick his ass. 

In my experience, we women tend to like men who help us feel physically protected.


----------



## tobio

If I were to say what I like physically in a man...

Toned arms. Drummer's arms if you like. But not over-the-top bulging muscular arms. I do like someone else mentioned like those veins that run over the muscles of the forearm. No idea why!

Twinkly blue eyes. 

Big hands. Worn and hard from work. Very manly.

A beard. I love them! Again very manly, I don't go for the clean-shaven look at all. Body hair absolutely fine also. Hate the thing about shaving hairy chests. No!

A big nose. Again no idea why. Something computes that it is "manly" but I can't rationalise it at all!

I also love a little belly. A toned stomach with a small bit of belly. Shows to me a guy that likes to take care of himself but also enjoys himself too.

Now if you asked my OH what he thought *I* liked it would be very different to that list!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

^ that was me who mentioned the veins and I totally get what you mean with those "drummer's arms". I don't know about you, but I love that these physical traits also relate to having a creative streak and/or passion. Does that make sense? I think that's what the bulging veins are for me, it's that passion, literally pumping through the veins. Passion for music, passion when singing/screaming. I think it represents those moments where you lose yourself to something....and perhaps that translates to the sexual moment to me as well? Seeing that expression of passion. Maybe? It's a theory *shrug*


----------



## heartsbeating

tobio said:


> I also love a little belly. A toned stomach with a small bit of belly. Shows to me a guy that likes to take care of himself but also enjoys himself too.


:iagree:


----------



## tobio

heartsbeating said:


> ^ that was me who mentioned the veins and I totally get what you mean with those "drummer's arms". I don't know about you, but I love that these physical traits also relate to having a creative streak and/or passion. Does that make sense? I think that's what the bulging veins are for me, it's that passion, literally pumping through the veins. Passion for music, passion when singing/screaming. I think it represents those moments where you lose yourself to something....and perhaps that translates to the sexual moment to me as well? Seeing that expression of passion. Maybe? It's a theory *shrug*


Thinking about it, I think I'm coming at things from a different perspective. My OH works a really physical job and is really toned with THOSE veins *just* from going to work. He doesn't gym because he doesn't need to. So for me I think it's something about a natural everyday manly strength?


----------



## heartsbeating

tobio said:


> Thinking about it, I think I'm coming at things from a different perspective. My OH works a really physical job and is really toned with THOSE veins *just* from going to work. He doesn't gym because he doesn't need to. So for me I think it's something about a natural everyday manly strength?


Interesting! Yes, that totally makes sense. Mine always relates to the creative/passion. If I know the veins are from the gym, it doesn't hold the same appeal. I'm weird lol. I can understand your attraction to the tone from his job though.

My H keeps a journal and he shared it with me. I was blown away at how creative it was. He'd written a poem for me inside his journal that was incredible. The entries weren't simply written, there was a unique lay out and approach to each page, sketches, and of course his thoughts, that really blew me away. I knew he had a creative side but being allowed to experience his journal this way opened my eyes even more to that side of him. 

I have a 'preference' for the unshaven, facial growth ...hubs grows this at times but he's also in the club with SA and Trenton's husbands with regards to body hair/full head of hair. I love this and am drawn to him this way, but I couldn't say one way or another was a preference for me in that regard. I love the shape of his eyes. I love his unique walk, those bow-legs kill me at how sexy I find them. And to think it's something he used to be self conscious about! He's taller than me even when I'm wearing high heels. I do like this but height isn't something I really thought about. I love all his unique features.


----------



## applelemon

Looks mean very little to me in general because a lot of great looking men that I knew were total jerks and a-holes. That being said, it's not like I would not be attracted to a man with a great smile who is at least taller than me. As for body size, I really couldn't care less as long as they take care of their body.
Character and mind over body


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER

I like my man tall dark handsome and hanging:smthumbup:


----------



## Pandakiss

FirstYearDown said:


> Amen! No tiny guys for me. I would never want a man so small that I could kick his ass.
> 
> In my experience, we women tend to like men who help us feel physically protected.




right!!! like if i KNOW i can beat the crap out of you...i dont want to go out at night with you.

my husbands brother is about my height, less than a buck-o-five...he might be slightly strong, but his hands are smaller than mine.

i keep thinking of that seindfeild ep when he had that date with the chick with "THE MAN HANDS"....its funny, but the reverse is just as bad.

also, apparently, i go for forearms. with a button up pulled up the elbow. and just peach fuzz arm hair.


----------



## gingerbell

For me its a hairless chest, muscular arms a MUST not too big but just right. Broad shoulders , a little mushtache no beard, juicy lips, black hair and tanned skin and a little large downstairs is the best sorry but i just descibed my hubby That is what is SEXY to me but EVERY LADY is different..


----------



## britney5

For me its tall, hairy chest, has to have nice eyes, a big nose. I like it when men with toned chests where those muscle shirts.


----------



## goincrazy

Men over 6 feet tall drive me wild. I'm almost 6 feet in heels, and there is just something about a tall man that instantly attracts me. My ex-h is prematurely bald, and I just love a full head of dark hair. I love a man's smooth clean shaven face...not a fan of facial hair. A little body hair is ok. 

And a nice smile...oh yeah.


----------



## GoodLove

A sense of humor, a handsome face and no man boobs.


----------



## that_girl

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I personally like what's on the inside vs the outside. I like a kind, gentle, honest man. I have the whole package with my husband. Physical appearance is not that important as far as traits go. Great hygiene and personality is a must!
> 
> I'm not one to judge on looks, I don't like it when others do either. Most people can not help the way they look for the most part. You can only control certain things like weight, hair, clothing style. Most people do not have the money to change their appearance either. My husband is obsessed over hygiene. He's a germaphobic and keeps very clean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But at first attraction, it's not the inside that makes you smile or talk to him.


----------



## yellowsubmarine

Things I like, but might overlook for the "whole package":

- not a smoker (deal breaker)
- taller than me, with strong arms, so that when he hugs me I feel tiny
- good kisser
- confidence
- preferably, no tattoos
- no piercings (deal breaker)
- someone that knows when to treat others with respect, and know when to put people in their place
- not so hairy that hair is sticking out of the chest area and in the back of the neck. Only met one guy like that, so I don't think they are that prevalent...
- someone that takes care of himself, and yet enjoys a second plate of good food
- someone that has initiative
- someone that is not afraid to say what they are thinking
- someone considerate enough that when they are in the kitchen, will ask me if I want something
.... well, the post was about physical traits. Oops!

Taller than me, nice back, nice read end... I once met this one guy with the nicest hands... he'd been a mechanic... Nice shoulders, straight legs... I don't like it when guys look thin, but have chubby legs (deal breaker!). Oh... must have teeth... LOL!


----------



## abandonedcompletely

applelemon said:


> Looks mean very little to me in general because a lot of great looking men that I knew were total jerks and a-holes. That being said, it's not like I would not be attracted to a man with a great smile who is at least taller than me. As for body size, I really couldn't care less as long as they take care of their body.
> Character and mind over body


I'm like you Applemon. I'm more attracted to the personality than anything else. Years past, there were men whom I didn't consider very attractive, but the more I got to know them and liked their personality, a light shone from them.


----------



## LadyFrog

We're talking physical traits?

Strong chest, strong arms, sexy lips, genuine smile ( I HATE humorless) and a butt you could use as a stress reliever ball.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone

Coffee Amore said:


> If you're referring to my post, I was being facetious about the back hair.
> 
> Crazy, Stupid Love is funny...watch it.
> 
> You'll do fine. Be confident and kind, dress in clothes that aren't too young or old for your age, maintain a normal weight and smell good.



Oh watching that clip made my whole week, I'm going to have to rent the movie.


----------



## Lon

Any hints from the ladies on how an average looking guy (whom always thought looks were never the issue) can bypass the filtering that seems to happening at first glance with me?

I take care of myself, clean cut, dress well, shower daily (usually) am physically active and have a subtle but intense sense of humor (however have never had an appealing smile) I'm not tall (5'8.5") I'm somewhat pale but that is largely due to long winters and I think I may be balder than I appear to myself in my minds eye and when I look in the mirror. I wear glasses and have a strong prescription, I'm sure that doesn help to market my genetics though my glasses are somewhat stylish. I don't really have any flair but I'm kind, compassionate and think of myself as successful.

I set up an online dating profile and decided today to just not bother thinking of it anymore because I have had zero hits on it (except of course from seemingly desperate crazy women that I have absolutely no attraction to). It is doing my self esteem no good, over the past couple months I have experimented a little with my description trying to be more/less flirty sexual... I am not expecting women to make the first move on there but of the dozens and dozens of women I send a message to only a couple have even glanced at my profile and not a single one has responded (well exaggerating a bit - some have responded once, when I followed up they just flaked out).

I have always felt like this in RL too, like I just don't get any interest even when I am brave enough to put out the feelers, now I feel certain it must be on looks considering most of these women haven't even bothered to read my profile before rejecting me.

Any hints on how to circumvent getting passed over on looks? Should I steal a picture of some model from a catalog or something to lure them to atleast look at my profile first?


----------



## sisters359

I've been attracted to a wide variety of physical types based on their personality. No 300+ pounders of average height, though. That's the one exception. Hygiene is a must, but that isn't about physical traits.

When I'm "looking," I find myself attracted to slightly shorter than average, often darker-complexioned men. But that has really nothing to do with it, because if I meet someone and like them, no matter what they look like I *might* be attracted, too. Really, though, looks and attraction have no correlation for me--I can think someone is hot and not all that attractive, or that someone is really attractive but their looks wouldn't impress anyone else.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Lon said:


> Any hints from the ladies on how an average looking guy (whom always thought looks were never the issue) can bypass the filtering that seems to happening at first glance with me?
> 
> I take care of myself, clean cut, dress well, shower daily (usually) am physically active and have a subtle but intense sense of humor (however have never had an appealing smile) I'm not tall (5'8.5") I'm somewhat pale but that is largely due to long winters and I think I may be balder than I appear to myself in my minds eye and when I look in the mirror. I wear glasses and have a strong prescription, I'm sure that doesn help to market my genetics though my glasses are somewhat stylish. I don't really have any flair but I'm kind, compassionate and think of myself as successful.
> 
> I set up an online dating profile and decided today to just not bother thinking of it anymore because I have had zero hits on it (except of course from seemingly desperate crazy women that I have absolutely no attraction to). It is doing my self esteem no good, over the past couple months I have experimented a little with my description trying to be more/less flirty sexual... I am not expecting women to make the first move on there but of the dozens and dozens of women I send a message to only a couple have even glanced at my profile and not a single one has responded (well exaggerating a bit - some have responded once, when I followed up they just flaked out).
> 
> I have always felt like this in RL too, like I just don't get any interest even when I am brave enough to put out the feelers, now I feel certain it must be on looks considering most of these women haven't even bothered to read my profile before rejecting me.
> 
> Any hints on how to circumvent getting passed over on looks? Should I steal a picture of some model from a catalog or something to lure them to atleast look at my profile first?



Without a pic this kind of post is useless. 
j/k

I have friends who use online dating sites. Women have it easier on those sites compared to men. That's my impression. The women get more winks/hits/messages than the men. 

You know the saying that good authors show instead of tell? Do the same with your profile. Don't say "I'm interesting, fun loving, friendly, spontaneous, blah blah.." Everyone says that. Who actually says they're boring? You need to show those qualities by the activities you list,your hobbies, the photos you put up. You can show your sense of humor in the "About me" sections. Then the woman can draw the conclusion that you are those things versus reading one long boring paragraph about how you have those qualities. I'm using a general "you" here btw. 

Be as specific as possible. Don't say you like music. Say what type of music/groups you like. Don't say you like to try new foods. You can say "Do you want to come with me to try out the yellow chicken curry at that new Thai restaurant on Main Street?" You want your profile to give the other person an opening for conversation. 

You should run your photos by a female friend or female relative. Often what a man thinks is a flattering photo isn't what a woman would think is a flattering photo. I've seen guys who post pics of them looking directly at the bathroom mirror. They take the photos holding their iPhone or whatever. The lighting and background aren't flattering at all. It also says you don't have any friends who want to be in pics with you.  Post some pics of you doing your hobbies. Maybe one of you at a party or gathering where you're with other people. One full body photo and one or two of your face.


----------



## YinPrincess

Well, let's see. I've dated just about every kind of guy that you can think of... But here's what I prefer:

Husky/Cuddly build
Facial/Body Hair
Taller/Stronger than Me
Recessive Eyes
Should be Masculine overall.

Much different from the kind of guy I married, but hey, looks aren't everything! 

(My hubby is slender/athletic, weighs less than me, barely two inches taller than me, BUT works out and practices martial arts, and so has great muscle tone and definition. He's also pretty much lacking body hair and almost never grows facial hair... And he has many effeminate mannerisms...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

Thanks for the ideas Coffee, I think your advice is probably spot on, a lot of those ideas I've had in mind making my profile but perhaps just not implemented well...


----------



## LadyFrog

Lon said:


> Any hints from the ladies on how an average looking guy (whom always thought looks were never the issue) can bypass the filtering that seems to happening at first glance with me?
> 
> I take care of myself, clean cut, dress well, shower daily (usually) am physically active and have a subtle but intense sense of humor (however have never had an appealing smile) I'm not tall (5'8.5") I'm somewhat pale but that is largely due to long winters and I think I may be balder than I appear to myself in my minds eye and when I look in the mirror. I wear glasses and have a strong prescription, I'm sure that doesn help to market my genetics though my glasses are somewhat stylish. I don't really have any flair but I'm kind, compassionate and think of myself as successful.
> 
> I set up an online dating profile and decided today to just not bother thinking of it anymore because I have had zero hits on it (except of course from seemingly desperate crazy women that I have absolutely no attraction to). It is doing my self esteem no good, over the past couple months I have experimented a little with my description trying to be more/less flirty sexual... I am not expecting women to make the first move on there but of the dozens and dozens of women I send a message to only a couple have even glanced at my profile and not a single one has responded (well exaggerating a bit - some have responded once, when I followed up they just flaked out).
> 
> I have always felt like this in RL too, like I just don't get any interest even when I am brave enough to put out the feelers, now I feel certain it must be on looks considering most of these women haven't even bothered to read my profile before rejecting me.
> 
> Any hints on how to circumvent getting passed over on looks? Should I steal a picture of some model from a catalog or something to lure them to atleast look at my profile first?


My answer focused on the strictly ideal physical because that's what the OP asked.

My ex-bf's were good looking and tight-bodied but they were b*ttwads. 

I think you're being hard on yourself. Any woman who reject you on looks alone isn't worth having.

As far as physical appearance, if you're concerned, do you have/wear contacts? Pale, no big deal. I stay out of the sun too, for health reasons. You don't have to look like an overdone Toaster Strudel.


----------



## elph

as guy dealing with the fact that i may be "re-entereing" the marketplace soon i gravitated towards this post because im trying to pick myself up after my wifes affair, and i was curious what the mindset of women maybe on this kinda thing.

so let me see if i have this right (and this is from other places as well)

as a man we place High value on a womans physical traits when selecting a mate.

but it seems that, while the physical things are nice it seems that a womans mindset is this one.

why physical traits are nice (handsome face, tall/short, other uncontrollable genetic factors) they seems to be kinda secndary to what the physical traits really are.

a reflection of the man.


that confidence, a sense of self, a good personality, sense of humor and good hygene go alot further in making someone attractive than nice eyes and a strong jawline. 

that if a guy simply "takes care of himself" and walks with sense of self, that goes further than a muscular guy with self esteem problems..

also, the size of manhood thing is really blown out of proportion in terms of importance...



i know i maybe over simplyfing it a little. or maybe im just trying to make my self feel better...who knows. 

then again, my wife cheated on my with a 6'2" tall controlling/manipulative balding dude with huge mommy issues, so what do i know.


----------



## YinPrincess

elph said:


> why physical traits are nice (handsome face, tall/short, other uncontrollable genetic factors) they seems to be kinda secndary to what the physical traits really are.
> 
> a reflection of the man.
> 
> 
> that confidence, a sense of self, a good personality, sense of humor and good hygene go alot further in making someone attractive than nice eyes and a strong jawline.
> 
> that if a guy simply "takes care of himself" and walks with sense of self, that goes further than a muscular guy with self esteem problems..
> 
> also, the size of manhood thing is really blown out of proportion in terms of importance...


For me personally, I agree with this. A man's character is a far greater turn on and point of attraction than his looks are.

I've dated the "fat guy" and I was attracted to his upbeat, cheerfulness and jolly nature, (he aspired to be a comedian and make people laugh).

I've dated the weird, misunderstood guy because he was sensitive and compassionate towards others.

I've dated the awkward geeky guy who didn't know the first thing about girls, because he was sweet and had a genuine interest in who I was as a person.

All of them have their place in someone's heart, and it's not because of their looks. I think most women value a lot more than that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Exoskeleton, heat vision, a saw, a claw and missiles.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Lon said:


> Thanks for the ideas Coffee, I think your advice is probably spot on, a lot of those ideas I've had in mind making my profile but perhaps just not implemented well...


I don't know how comfortable you'll feel doing the following, but you could put up sections of your online dating profile sans pics in the Private Members forum of this site to get feedback. You could always delete the thread after a certain number of days if you're worried someone could track down your real life identity.


----------



## Lon

I was actually thinking of doing that... however I'm realizing that as badly as I want to date and start meeting more people (of course WOMEN, but also guys with shared interests to hang out with and do guy stuff, obviously not on plenty of fish) my self esteem and low confidence at the current time are only doing me a disservice. When I am feeling ready I will post something on the private members section for critique. Meanwhile I just have to focus on enjoying things I do have a little more I think...


----------



## Conrad

Lon,

Get a motorcycle.

Learn how to ride it.

Get your profile picture taken on it.


----------



## Lon

Conrad, I got my M endorsement already, just got to get a bike and start cruising, its the time of year!


----------



## diwali123

Taller than me, clean cut, smells good, nice teeth but not fake white. Clean shaven, little to no body hair, toned build, nice clothes, nice smile, nice eyes, tattoos that are well done, has a confident but not overly macho way of acting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

why physical traits are nice (handsome face, tall/short, other uncontrollable genetic factors) they seems to be kinda secndary to what the physical traits really are.

Yes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity

Forget the muscles: men with healthy skin are more attractive | Mail Online

what do ladies think of this


----------



## Mrs. T

elph said:


> as guy dealing with the fact that i may be "re-entereing" the marketplace soon i gravitated towards this post because im trying to pick myself up after my wifes affair, and i was curious what the mindset of women maybe on this kinda thing.
> 
> so let me see if i have this right (and this is from other places as well)
> 
> as a man we place High value on a womans physical traits when selecting a mate.
> 
> but it seems that, while the physical things are nice it seems that a womans mindset is this one.
> 
> why physical traits are nice (handsome face, tall/short, other uncontrollable genetic factors) they seems to be kinda secndary to what the physical traits really are.
> 
> a reflection of the man.
> 
> 
> that confidence, a sense of self, a good personality, sense of humor and good hygene go alot further in making someone attractive than nice eyes and a strong jawline.
> 
> that if a guy simply "takes care of himself" and walks with sense of self, that goes further than a muscular guy with self esteem problems..
> 
> *also, the size of manhood thing is really blown out of proportion in terms of importance...*
> 
> 
> 
> i know i maybe over simplyfing it a little. or maybe im just trying to make my self feel better...who knows.
> 
> then again, my wife cheated on my with a 6'2" tall controlling/manipulative balding dude with huge mommy issues, so what do i know.


I've only known one that truly had the "WOW" factor going for him,,,guess what? He was not the best lover I've ever been with. He did win the egotistical contest though...total turn off.


----------



## Conrad

Lon said:


> Conrad, I got my M endorsement already, just got to get a bike and start cruising, its the time of year!


Kawasaki Vulcan - great handling bike. Goes where you want it to.

Will also smoke the Harley boys.


----------



## Lon

Conrad said:


> Kawasaki Vulcan - great handling bike. Goes where you want it to.
> 
> Will also smoke the Harley boys.


well, just about anything smokes the harley boys. My old bike was a kawasaki, not a cruiser though, guess I should find something mo badazz than a rice burner. I would love an old vintage bike...


----------



## Runs like Dog

I had a Triumph Daytona 600 for a while. Real nice, albeit it's a Triumph so it required near constant tinkering. Say what you like about the mainline ricers. They're generally maintenance free and behave very consistently.


----------



## kittykat09

I prefer guys who are taller than me (I'm 5'9")... Eyes and jawline are the sexiest parts of a guy to me. I usually go for somewhat scrawny/nerdy guys, and everyone I've ever been with has had glasses.  Smell is also really important to me (as in *good* smell not "has a smell* : p ).


----------



## LFC

My wife says she like the veins in my arms?
And my bum


----------



## Marielle

The brain. 

Nothing sexier than a mind that connects with mine.


----------



## Dollystanford

Marielle said:


> The brain.
> 
> Nothing sexier than a mind that connects with mine.


amen to that sister

and a tight ass


----------



## diwali123

Both are nice!


----------



## SoWhat

I saw a study that purported to show (and I have no reason to doubt it) that men and women, in dating situations, care about looks to about an equal degree. 

That is, they agreed to go on second dates/get to know more the members of the opposite sex that they reported to be physically attractive (I think they may have used the 1-10 system..) at about the same rate.


Men over reported how important it was to them. Women under reported. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## bandit.45

Runs like Dog said:


> I had a Triumph Daytona 600 for a while. Real nice, albeit it's a Triumph so it required near constant tinkering. Say what you like about the mainline ricers. They're generally maintenance free and behave very consistently.


My buddy has a Triumph Speed Triple. Faster than hell but it is always breaking down or needing some kind of repair.

Scratch that one off my list.


----------

